# Timeline



## ca.migrate (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello,

I wanted to know if i apply for canada pr, express entry now. from India. how much time it takes to get the PR visa. whats the timeline currently? thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Once you've entered the Express Entry pool and received an Invitation to Apply (ITA) and submitted all of the necessary documents, the government of Canada aims to have your application processed within 6 months of receiving your _complete_ application package.

This 6 months _does *not*_ include the time it takes for the following:

* to apply to the Express Entry pool and gather all of the necessary documents/educational assessments etc
* for your CRS to be included in a qualifying draw (if your CRS is <400, your chances of being in a qualifying draw are very very slim without a PNP)
* for you to receive a formal ITA
* for you to prepare and submit your ITA.


----------



## yatinkumar (Jul 4, 2020)

If you are applying for Canada PR online via Express Entry from India, then the estimated processing time is 4-6 months. You may also need to give your biometrics along with the application and the time you need to give your biometrics is included in the overall processing time.

Though, the IRCC is committed to processing most of the complete applications within the 4-6 months time. But, your application may get delayed or sometimes returned if it is incomplete or has misleading information or documents.

Ideally, your processing time begins the day the IRCC receives your complete application and ends once a decision is taken on the same.

Your application processing may get delayed or rejected altogether, if:
1. You fail to provide enough proof of funds 
2. Any of your forms, or the application, is found to be incomplete
3. You fail to inform the IRCC about any security or criminal problems you were associated with
4. Your current family situation is unclear due to issues like, divorce, incomplete adoption or unresolved issues of child custody
5. You haven't informed the IRCC about any changes to your personal information on the application, like, change in your name, contact details or family situations
6. You haven't provide certified English or French translations of all your original documents (if submitted in any other language except the two)
7. Your documents and photocopies are not clear or found to be misleading or forged


----------

